# PT-141



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Long story short I had to stop all Testosterone to get blood tests for TRT, including time needed for long esters to clear and new ones to start up I was on nothing for a few months. (NHS waiting times too unfortunately). I got ED issues which haven't improved since starting TRT/Cycle. 

Just got some PT-141 from PurePeptides and injected 2mg. Takes 1-4 hours to kick in. Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

15 minutes: 

Some flushing, redness in the area. Used a 3ml syringe with a 23g needle cos I didn't have insulin syringes. Slightly aroused on the inside, no rock hard erections. It hasn't even kicked in yet. Imagine blushing and getting butterflies in your stomach when talking to your crush, it's like that.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> 15 minutes:
> 
> Some flushing, redness in the area. Used a 3ml syringe with a 23g needle cos I didn't have insulin syringes. Slightly aroused on the inside, no rock hard erections. It hasn't even kicked in yet. Imagine blushing and getting butterflies in your stomach when talking to your crush, it's like that.


Isn't it supposed to be used 45 minutes before sex?
Get some insulin syringes as best done via SC.

How often are you planning on using it, 3x a week?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> Isn't it supposed to be used 45 minutes before sex?
> Get some insulin syringes as best done via SC.
> 
> How often are you planning on using it, 3x a week?


Just whenever needed, my sex life isn't very active. Just testing it today to see if it works for when I need it. 

And yes, 45 minutes before sex, but some reports say it peaks at 4 hours. I'm pinning SC. Should have got some insulin syringes but it's a pain in the ass to get for a couple subQ pins.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Just whenever needed, my sex life isn't very active. Just testing it today to see if it works for when I need it.


Good idea.

Some places online sell packs of 10 insulin syringes


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Some places online sell packs of 10 insulin syringes


I'm not that broke, just lazy! 😂😂😂😂

45 minutes: 

DEFINATELY a lot firmer than every before. I think 45 minutes is when it starts but I bet it gets better in the 2-3 hour range. I felt flushing almost instantly after injection. I feel like the sensitivity is improved as well, so it not only increases sexual desire, erections but also the feeling. Like GHB or GBL or whatever that drug that a lot of gay people use to have sex. Breathing is a bit heavier, like I'm about to have sex. All I can think about is sex lol. Flushing has subsided a bit, the injection area isn't red. Let me check the mirror for blushing. oh there is DEFINATELY some flushing.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Caber - to reduce time between ejaculation 

Trimex/Viagra - Erection quality 

Dapoxetine - To last longer 

PT-141 - Sexual desire. 

4 pathways to improved sex life.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

TURBS said:


> Isn't it supposed to be used 45 minutes before sex?
> Get some insulin syringes as best done via SC.
> 
> How often are you planning on using it, 3x a week?


You know it's ketones, right? Buddy?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Imagine needing all that just to wanna blow ya beans ffs

Have you ever considered you may be a homosexual?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Uptonogood said:


> You know it's ketones, right? Buddy?


Having banned the bloke like 1000 times, I'm pretty confidant this is a genuine account.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

TURBS said:


> Having banned the bloke like 1000 times, I'm pretty confidant this is a genuine account.


Well I'll bow to your experience, but theres a part of me that needs to believe imperial.leather is trolling 😭


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Uptonogood said:


> Well I'll bow to your experience, but theres a part of me that needs to believe imperial.leather is trolling 😭


Ketones doesn't seem to do fake personalities, he is always himself underneath any username.

Let's not try to derail another thread because in all honesty it's others that are trolling him, rather than him trolling others.
He's been pretty open about himself, his issues and experience and I admire that as certainly not something I would do.
Like most members he is here for help and advise so I don't see why his persona should stop him getting that.

This constant battle is not good for anyone's mental health so let's all just play nice .


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> I'm not that broke, just lazy! 😂😂😂😂
> 
> 45 minutes:
> 
> DEFINATELY a lot firmer than every before. I think 45 minutes is when it starts but I bet it gets better in the 2-3 hour range. I felt flushing almost instantly after injection. I feel like the sensitivity is improved as well, so it not only increases sexual desire, erections but also the feeling. Like GHB or GBL or whatever that drug that a lot of gay people use to have sex. Breathing is a bit heavier, like I'm about to have sex. All I can think about is sex lol. Flushing has subsided a bit, the injection area isn't red. Let me check the mirror for blushing. oh there is DEFINATELY some flushing.


how bad was the flushing in the face? Viagra is well embarrassing when your face is like a tomato 🤣🤣


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

TURBS said:


> Ketones doesn't seem to do fake personalities, he is always himself underneath any username.
> 
> Let's not try to derail another thread because in all honesty it's others that are trolling him, rather than him trolling others.
> He's been pretty open about himself, his issues and experience and I admire that as certainly not something I would do.
> ...


Maybe you're right - and if you are and @Imperitive.Intel is legit and not a troll, I apologise to imperative (although please don't Interpret this as an invitation to start PM'ing me again. My answer on that subject remains the same)


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

I thought you said you were a virgin? How do you know what it feels like to have sex?

sorry, but the fact you’re engaging this guy in genuine conversation is bizarre, unless you’re humouring him.

He seems to inject himself with literally anything he can get his hands on.

the guy constantly lies about himself, his experiences, his past usage of steroids, everything.

he’s been found on on at least two other bodybuilding forums. For some strange reason, UK-M seems to think he’s a genuine guy. 

this post will probably get deleted because I’m a ‘troll’. When really by engaging the guy and egging him onto take more and more stuff, you’re making his health worse.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

It’s obvious who he is. I can’t believe people think he’s genuine ffs

He’ll go all nutty and reveal who he is eventually, that’s what he does. Has about 3-4 accounts on the go currently


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I definitely believe he’s a real person but his posts are bizarre. Like why would you take a peptide to help with erections/sexual desire as a virgin sat alone in sheltered accommodation?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> I thought you said you were a virgin? How do you know what it feels like to have sex?
> 
> sorry, but the fact you’re engaging this guy in genuine conversation is bizarre, unless you’re humouring him.
> 
> ...


I'm so bored with this, can't believe people have nothing better to do with their lives.

I don't want another 19 page thread full of trolling this member so it stops now, further trolling of this user will result in warnings/bans.


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> I'm so bored with this, can't believe people have nothing better to do with their lives.
> 
> I don't want another 19 page thread full of trolling this member so it stops now, further trolling of this user will result in warnings/bans.


It’s not trolling, the guy needs to be stopped but you’re enabling him.
We’ve all given good advice but he chooses to ignore it.

we all know the guy shouldn’t be taking anything unless prescribed by his doctor.

crazy To think anything different.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

To be honest I think we need to support this bloke more. @Imperitive.Intel best of luck with the floppy willy mate. Hope you get sorted soon


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> It’s not trolling, the guy needs to be stopped but you’re enabling him.
> We’ve all given good advice but he chooses to ignore it.
> 
> we all know the guy shouldn’t be taking anything unless prescribed by his doctor.
> ...


What advise he takes is up to him.
What he puts in his body is up to him.
Unless you're planning on marrying the bloke I don't see the need for such a vested interest .


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> What advise he takes is up to him.
> What he puts in his body is up to him.
> Unless you're planning on marrying the bloke I don't see the need for such a vested interest .


fair point 😂

thing is, it’s sh!t for the forum. Bunch of ketones and habibs knocking about giving out crap advice and posting photos of gay mens sh!t filled arseholes…


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

JohnnyBiggerton1986 said:


> thing is, it’s sh!t for the forum.


It's awesome for the forum, never been so busy as not often we have 19 page threads and members joining from the USA just to comment


----------



## Send0 (7 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> Isn't it supposed to be used 45 minutes before sex?
> Get some insulin syringes as best done via SC.
> 
> How often are you planning on using it, 3x a week?


I know you asked Intel, but for me the kick in time is more like 90-120 minutes. I take 1.5mg per shot, or at least I used to when I was trying it out.

For me, the hang over feeling after the drug leaves your system just wasn't worth it... but then again I don't have ED. I took it to feel like I was 15 again, and then quickly remembered how annoying it is to walk around with a boner all day long. So distracting.


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> It's awesome for the forum, never been so busy as not often we have 19 page threads and members joining from the USA just to comment


Uk-M is the TMZ of bodybuilding forums, gotcha! 😅


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> how bad was the flushing in the face? Viagra is well embarrassing when your face is like a tomato 🤣🤣


Like a hot summers day kinda. Or after a light jog


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

TURBS said:


> It's awesome for the forum, never been so busy as not often we have 19 page threads and members joining from the USA just to comment


Load of yanks can’t get hardons. No wonder they love us brits 😂


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Definately peaks around 3 hours ish. Will defo be buying more. I don't expect to be using again for while though. Hopefully I pull a lot of tail at university. Maybe even give them a shot xD It's for women too.


Joking!!!


----------



## Gamingcrook22 (10 mo ago)

i got the nasal and honestly seen no improvment, did 12 of the recommended 8 sprays and still nothing might buy the injectable version or might try proviron


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Until this specific post I have not participated in any of @Imperitive.Intel threads, or to any of his posts in other people's threads. What I see is that he gets more stick than an Afghan pack mule and for that reason I have avoided participating completely. I agree that some of his comments have been a little strange and he is overly self- disclosing, but people choose to read what he writes and they can equally choose not to - they can even block him. So I think reading his stuff and being upset is literally all down to the readers choice - don't want to be upset? don't read.


----------



## amex (2 mo ago)

Hi Everybody,
I am just seeking some help to understand that pt-141 how it works .
And I would like to get help to set the syringe .
there is a scale with numbers 0 to 60.
I got one piece of pt-141 premixed peptide 10mg.
But I don't understand how can set the syringe for injecting 2mg.
What is the scale number for that?
Thanks


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

amex said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I am just seeking some help to understand that pt-141 how it works .
> And I would like to get help to set the syringe .
> there is a scale with numbers 0 to 60.
> ...


Contact your seller.


----------



## amex (2 mo ago)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Contact your seller.


They are not able to help!
They are said, help to anyone in dosage is illegal.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

amex said:


> I am just seeking some help to understand that pt-141 how it works .
> And I would like to get help to set the syringe .
> there is a scale with numbers 0 to 60.
> I got one piece of pt-141 premixed peptide 10mg.
> ...


However you mix it, divide by 5 and you'll have 5 shots of 2mg.


----------



## amex (2 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> However you mix it, divide by 5 and you'll have 5 shots of 2mg.


That is OK.
But what is the proper unit number between 0-60 on the syringe to get 1mg?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

amex said:


> That is OK.
> But what is the proper unit number between 0-60 on the syringe to get 1mg?


Measurement depends on total mg of vial, how it's been diluted and syringe size.
TBH I have not seen 60 unit insulin syringes, usual ones are 100 which is 1ml and I'm currently using the tiny 0.3 ones for my peptides.

Like I said, for you whatever is in the premixed vial just divide by 5.

This calculator makes life easy


Peptide Calculator (Beta) ⋆ Peptide Reconstitution Calculator (Beta)


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Imperitive.Intel said:


> Contact your seller.


For once you decided not to actually offer useful advice?


amex said:


> That is OK.
> But what is the proper unit number between 0-60 on the syringe to get 1mg?


If you have a scale 0-60 1mg=6


----------



## amex (2 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> For once you decided not to actually offer useful advice?
> 
> If you have a scale 0-60 1mg=6


Thanks.
I also calculated the same. 
First timeon sunday morning I am selected 0,5mg with the above calculation, so I set the syringe for number 3.
Injected in. I am waited one hour, and watched the body reactions.
There was nothing!
So at 9am I am selected an other 1mg and set the syringe for number 6. 
Injected in.
I am watched myself all the day, and night.
Absolutely nothing! There was no positive (spontaneous erections more times, or harder erections, sexual arousal) and no negative (any pain or bad feeling) reactions.
I read about the normal dose is 1,75-2mg.
Which guaranteed cause spontaneous erections more times and sexual arousal too. I am injected 1,5mg all together, and I didn't feel anything.

What was wrong?
Fake peptide, or wrong dose calculation?


----------



## amex (2 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> Measurement depends on total mg of vial, how it's been diluted and syringe size.
> TBH I have not seen 60 unit insulin syringes, usual ones are 100 which is 1ml and I'm currently using the tiny 0.3 ones for my peptides.
> 
> Like I said, for you whatever is in the premixed vial just divide by 5.
> ...


Here is my syringe...And it has 60 units on the scale...


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

amex said:


> Here is my syringe...And it has 60 units on the scale...


Well that's not an insulin syringe and not something I have ever used lol. 

If the max is 60 then divide that by 5 gives 12 per dose.



amex said:


> so I set the syringe for *number 3*.
> 
> set the syringe for *number 6*.


----------



## amex (2 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> Well that's not an insulin syringe and not something I have ever used lol.
> 
> If the max is 60 then divide that by 5 gives 12 per dose.


60/5=12...
So 12 units will be 1mg or 2mg?

I am good in maths, but I don't understand.


TURBS said:


> Well that's not an insulin syringe and not something I have ever used lol.
> 
> If the max is 60 then divide that by 5 gives 12 per dose.


I also believed this, but not!
The right unit number is the 20 for 1mg.
Because the 10mg peptide is mixed with 2ml bac water.
When I started this questionnaire, I didn't know yet, how much water is in the mixture.
I already know that, so now I understand the peptide calculator as well.


----------



## amex (2 mo ago)

Now my next few questions: after that you (anyone) inject your dose, how your body response to the peptide?
I know there are some negative effects, but i don't know how strong are those?
About the positive effects: 
How long time after the injection you get erection usually? 
You just get one erection for several hours, or you get more times one after another? 
If yes, how long time you spend between two erections?
What kind of erections are those? Softer, medium hard or very hard?
When you get erections from the peptide, are sexually aroused too, and you have sexual desire, or you just got erections?
When the peptide caused your erection, let say a hard erection, if you have sex at this time, or you masturbate, after the ejaculation, your penis will go soft, or stay hard?

I ask everybody, please write your answers for all of these questions.
Thanks.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

amex said:


> 60/5=12...
> So 12 units will be 1mg or 2mg?
> 
> I am good in maths, but I don't understand.


How can you be good at maths and not understand? You have 10mg right? Your dividing the whole lot by 5. 12 units = 2mg


----------



## amex (2 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> How can you be good at maths and not understand? You have 10mg right? Your dividing the whole lot by 5. 12 units = 2mg


It is sorted mate already. but...counting has nothing to do with the units on the syringe. Number of the units are the reason. Not the base of the calculation.
I ask you, Please give me answers for my last questions.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

amex said:


> It is sorted mate already. but...counting has nothing to do with the units on the syringe. Number of the units are the reason. Not the base of the calculation.
> I ask you, Please give me answers for my last questions.


I don't have answers regarding the peptide itself


----------

